
Debian Release Management: Transition Tracker - ashitlerferad
https://release.debian.org/transitions/
======
based2
[https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-
reference/ch02.en....](https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-
reference/ch02.en.html)

